# Polished Alloy Wheels (pics)



## Shiny_Shiny (May 11, 2009)

Hello, I have just had all of my alloys professionaly polished. whats best to keep them sealed well? I have heard good things about poorboys.
Anything better?
Thanks
Ollie


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

*wheel sealant*

I use Carlack acrylic wheel sealant and find it very durable and very easy to apply. Much easier to use than poorboys IMO.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

renaissance on the bare metal sections 

fk1000p on the centre sections


----------



## Shiny_Shiny (May 11, 2009)

which renaissance?

is it hard wearing?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RENAISSANCE-M...ntiquesQ5fCollectablesQ5fEHQQsalenotsupported


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

micro crystalline wax


----------



## Shiny_Shiny (May 11, 2009)

found it above, how long does it last?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

unsure as yet, maybe Gordon or Dave could comment on durabillity

i ran a test with it being the lsp and its still beading and its been a few weeks later outside 24/7


----------



## Shiny_Shiny (May 11, 2009)

sounds good.are there any other alternatives? thankyou for your help.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Spot on wheels mate. I'd love a set of LM's on my Skyline.

What car they going on?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

they are not LM's


----------



## Shiny_Shiny (May 11, 2009)

They are BBS RG's they are going on my lupo sport


----------



## Shiny_Shiny (May 11, 2009)

Just in the process of ordering now. How does poorboys compare to the micro wax?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i prefer the renaissance on polished parts anyway

poorboys is also good but i like it on painted wheels better


----------



## Shiny_Shiny (May 11, 2009)

im gonna go for the renaissance wax! if it doesn't work i'm coming after you at ED38! haha


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> they are not LM's


Fair point as they are not splits, however I am not sure what they are, and for the record they look amazing. Looking forward to hearing what they are going on and ultimately what they look like on.


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Blackfire All Metal Sealant for the polished rim.


----------



## scrum (Feb 4, 2007)

I used blackfire sealant and that will protect it, but i dont think you can beat just giving them a polish as it still looks better after.
I left the wheels in the garage with the blackfire for about a month and they never seemed as shiny as when it went in.



















CANT BEAT A GOOD POLISH :buffer:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Shiny_Shiny said:


> Hello, I have just had all of my alloys professionaly polished. whats best to keep them sealed well? I have heard good things about poorboys.
> Anything better?
> Thanks
> Ollie


They look fab, loving the BBS gold with the polished lip. A nice change from a BBS RS. What are the widths and sizes? Look to have a nice dish on them. Are you sure they are RG's though?


----------



## Shiny_Shiny (May 11, 2009)

Yes they are the old style ones, Just given them a coat of the renaissance wax, It's good stuff goes along way but they dont seem as shiny as before, but if it protects them it well worth it!
They are going on this:


----------



## Shiny_Shiny (May 11, 2009)

They are 15" x 6.5


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

scrum said:


> I used blackfire sealant and that will protect it, but i dont think you can beat just giving them a polish as it still looks better after.
> I left the wheels in the garage with the blackfire for about a month and they never seemed as shiny as when it went in.
> 
> 
> ...


you are my hero...that car is rudddddeee  :thumb:


----------



## scrum (Feb 4, 2007)

:thumb:
Thanks mate
would blab on and put more pics up but in the wrong section


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

f*ck that get them up that car is awesum!!!!


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

scrum said:


> :thumb:
> Thanks mate
> would blab on and put more pics up but in the wrong section


Yes please do blab on, I want to read and see a lot more about that car, it looks absolutely fabulous........... :thumb:


----------



## vortex114 (Feb 4, 2008)

better value this :http://www.timecare.co.uk/timecare/product.php?productid=2398


----------

